# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الاستديو التحليلى والنقل المباشر لمباراة(0) صقور الجديان Vs ساحل العاج (1)- نهائيات امم افريقيا 2012

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



تحية حب واحترام 




اليكم الاستديو التحليلى والنقل المباشر لمعركة صقور الجديان ضد افيال ساحل العاج فى نهائيات امم افريقيا بغينيا والجابون 2012م




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*








تميمة امم افريقيا 2012م بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون الغوريلا (جاجورى)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

* Vs 



تاريخ اللقاء 

الاحد 21 يناير 2012 م
وذلك عند الساعه 

7:00 بتوقيت السودان 
.............................

مكان اللقاء
استاد مالابو 
.. مدينة باتا .. غينيا الإستوائية




يسع استاد مالابو بمدينة باتا لـ15000 متفرج 

القنوات الناقلة :





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


صقور الجديان 






منتخب ساحل العاج
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يقود منتخب السودان المدرب  محمد عبد الله مازدا 
سوداني الجنسية

وقد درب عدة اندية
من بينها المريخ السوداني




مدرب المنتخب العاجي
فرانسوا زاهوي
عاجي الجنسية
مواليد : 21 اغسطس 1962 - تريشيفيل -ساحل العاج 
وقد درب اندية تولون الفرنسي 
وافريكاسبورت العاجي ومنتخب ساحل العاج تحت 17 سنة


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*منتخبنا يجري مرانه الرئيسي امس بملعب لوبا

اجري منتخبنا الوطني مرانه الرئيس امس علي ملعب استاد مدينة لوبا الذي يبعد حوالي ساعة من مقر اقامة البعثة وقد اشتمل المران الذي شارك فيه 22 لاعبا على تدريبات متنوعة واطمان الجهاز الفني علي معدل اللياقة البدنية وركز في تدريباته على جملة تكتيكية معينة مثل الضغط علي حامل الكرة والشق الدفاعي تحسباً لمباراة الغد امام ساحل العاج في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثانية وسيختتم صقور الجديان تدريباتهم اليوم علي ملعب مدينة مالابو الذي يستضيف اللقاء المرتقب وسيحدد مازدا التشكيلة التي ستخوض مباراة الافيال عقب مران اليوم.
علي صعيد متصل تابع الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المران الرئيسي لصقور الجديان امس وتحدث رئيس الاتحاد مع اللاعبين مؤكدا انهم يتطلعون الى انتصارات كبيرة في هذه المشاركة مشيرا الي ان الشعب السوداني ينتظر افضل النتائج من صقور الجديان في هذه البطولة وابان ان المنتخب قادر على اثبات وجوده في هذه البطولة مع ألمع نجوم الكرة العالمية.
علي صعيد متصل سجل سفير جمهورية مصر لدي غينيا الاستوائية زيارة لمقر اقامة بعثة المنتخب الوطني مؤكدا وقفتهم مع صقور الجديان في هذه البطولة وقال: اذا كانت مصر قد غابت عن هذا المونديال فان وجود السودان يمثل وجودا لمصر في هذه البطولة وذلك لارتباط شعبي وادي النيل ببعضهما البعض. وتمنى للمنتخب الوطني السوداني التوفيق والسداد في مشواره الافريقي.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يذكر ايضاً ان منتخب صقور الجديان
قد اقام معسكر قصير بالدوحه القطريه 
وبعدها لعب بعض المباريات الوديه 
من اجل الوصول للتشكيله المثلي 
وإن واجه حينها المنتخب السوداني بعض النقد ..
نسبة لعدم تقديمه مستوي مبشر فيما لعبه من مباريات
إعداديه قبل إنطلاق بطولة الامم الافريقية ..!!
ولكننا ننتظر المستوي الافضل والاجود والامثل 
خلال التنافس الرسمي في البطوله الافريقية 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يتوقع ان يعتمد مدرب المنتخب السوداني محمد عبدالله ماذدا 

علي اللعب بخيار 4\5\1 

وذلك وفق المشتقة 4\3\2\1 

باللعب بمهاجم صريح وحيد وثنائي وسط متقدم يلعبان علي الاجنحه حال الهجمه ويساندان الدفاع حالة الدفاع .. 

وايضاً يتوقع ان يلعب ماذدا بثلاثه محاور
في الإرتكاز (علاءالدين + امير كمال + نزار حامد ) وذلك من اجل العمل علي إمتلاك خط الوسط وبناء ساتر دفاعي قوي .. 

بينما سيكون في صناعة اللعب كل من قلق وهيثم مصطفي .. 

وسيلعب مازدا برباعي دفاع مكون من مصعب عمر (طرف ايسر) 

وبله جابر (طرف ايمن) ومساوي ونجم الدين (قلبي دفاع)
وسيلعب بكاريكا مهاجم وحيد .. 

بينما سيقف اكرم الهادى كحامي لعرين صقور الجديان .
...........
وفى مقاعد البدلاء المعز محجوب .. مهند ..معاوية فداسى .. خليفه .. بشه .. فيصل موس .. كرنقو .. زمبا ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اما منتخب الافيال :






تبدأ ساحل العاج مشوارها نحو لقب النسخة 28 من كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم بمواجهة السودان اليوم في الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية، فيما تلتقي انغولا مع بوركينا فاسو في موقعة ساخنة ضمن المجموعة ذاتها.
وتمني ساحل العاج النفس بالظفر باللقب الثاني في تاريخها بعد 1992 عندما تغلبت على غانا في النهائي بعد ركلات ترجيح ماراتونية، كما ان الجيل الذهبي لم ينجح في فك العقدة التي لازمته في النهائيات القارية في النسخ الثلاث الاخيرة حيث خسر نهائي 2006 امام مصر المضيفة بركلات الترجيح، وخرج من نصف نهائي 2008 في غانا على يد مصر بالذات 1-4 قبل ان يحل رابعا بخسارته امام البلد المضيف، ومن ربع النهائي في النسخة الاخيرة في انغولا بسقوطه امام الجزائر 2-3.
وتدرك ساحل العاج وخصوصا جيلها الذهبي بأن النسخة الحالية هي الفرصة الاخيرة لمعانقة اللقب خصوصا ديدييه دروغبا (33 عاما) والحارس بوباكار باري (32 عاما) وديدييه زوكورا (31 عاما) وحبيب كولو توريه (30 عاما).
ويصب التاريخ في صالح ساحل العاج التي تغلبت على السودان 5 مرات بينها 1-صفر في الدور الاول لنسخة 1970 التي توج بها المنتخب العربي باللقب على ارضه، مقابل تعادل وخسارة.
ولن يكون السودان لقمة سائغة للعاجيين وسيبذل بحسب المدرب محمد مازدا قصارى جهده لكسب اكبر عدد من النقاط.




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

التشيكله المتوقعه لمنتخب ساحل العاج :


ابوبكر باري (حارس مرمي )
*********************************** ******

بامبا (مدافع)
*********************************** **********

كولو توريه (مدافع )

سيكا (طرف ايسر)
***********************************


آيغور (طرف ايمن)
*********************************** *


شيخ (محور إرتكاز)
*********************************** *******

يايا توريه (محور إرتكاز)
*********************************** ****


سالمون (لاعب وسط)
*******************************



جرفينهو (مهاجم متقدم)
احد اضلاع المثلث الهجومي
*********************************** **


دومبيا (مهاجم متقدم )
احد اضلاع المثلث الهجومي
*********************************** **


دروغبا (رأس المثلث الهجومي)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياميدو يارائعة على الابداعات
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا لطيف يارب القوي والضعيف 
 الله يطمنك يا ميدو انا براي راجف 
تشكيله غير دي ما عندك كلها في اروبا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان 
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفيييييييق لرفاق الامير امير كمال ..

الله يكون في عونك يا اكرم الهادي ..!!
                        	*

----------


## ميمى الصفوة

*بالتوفيق لمنتخب السودان ..
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*    معلومات مفيدة و قيمة و ياريت ناس الجزيرة لو جابوك مكان مصطفى النقر الفضح السودان كله 
    قاعد ساكت يتمتم و يقطع فى الكلام و قال اى معلومة مفيدة
                        الله يسامحك يالنقر كنت لاعب كويس لكن ما بتعرف تحليل 
*

----------


## سانتو

*مشكوووور شديد
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم انصر السودان ...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لا زال  صقور الجديان يواصلون الصمود ويبادلون ساحل العاج الهجمات .. 
بث يجيبو ليهم مهاجم من ويييييييييين ؟؟؟

الدقيقة الان 36 ..
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اها ياباب الوضع كيف
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هدف لساحل العاج 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*دروكبا الدقيقة 39
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الله كريم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حقيقة لم اشاهد من الشوط الاول سوا الهدف و بصراحة المعز بتفرج
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*http://tv.atlasmoon.com/3.htm
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انتهى الشوط الاول بفوز ساحل العاج بهدف دروكبا بعد ان اضاع بشة فرصة هدف فى الدقيقة 42 وكاريكا فى الدقيقة 44 .. 
حقيقة فى اخر دقائق الشوط كان لصقور الجديان القدح المعلى فى المباراة ..

نتمنى ان يقدم صقور الجديان شوط ثانى كبير ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بداية الشوط الثانى بهجمتين للمنتخب العاجى .. مرتا بسلام
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رد صقور الجديان بهجمتين شرستين ابعدهما الحارس ..

تسديدة لعلاء يوسف من خارج ال18 ابعدها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله كريم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (9 من الأعضاء و 6 زائر)
mido77,محمد حسن حامد,معتز المكى,Azmi shosh,الطاهر هواري,ابولين,احمد الحلفاوى,mub25,طارق حامد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*صحوة الان للمنتخب انشاء الله خير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الخروج بهزيمة بهدف من امام ساحل العاج نصر لمنتخب مازدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خرووووووج امير كمال و دخول قلق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اول هجمة منظمة للمنتخب الوطني برااااااااااافو اولاد ايوا كده
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تبديل غريب لمازدا ..
خروج امير كمال ودخول قلق 


انا ماعارف محتفظ بهيثم دا لمتين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

تبديل غريب لمازدا ..
خروج امير كمال ودخول قلق 


انا ماعارف محتفظ بهيثم دا لمتين ؟؟




هي لو مرق عجوز فارس ده بكرة بعد يتغلب صحفين الجلافيط ما بريحوه خليك واعي و افهمها طايرة :a029:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انشاء الله لياقة الناس ديل تتم ليهم الشوط ده
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انشاء الله تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

انشاء الله تعادل





يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاداء الي الان في تحسن ملحوووظ انشاء يواصلو ما ينبرشو بعد الاداء الجميل ده
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مازدا الله يهديك طلع هيثم القاعد يتفرج ساى فى الكورة ..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اكتر حاجة مضحكاني صاحبكم الشوالي راجي هيثم يدرن للسودان ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

انشاء الله لياقة الناس ديل تتم ليهم الشوط ده





هيثم قاطع من الشوط الاول ومازدا ما عاوز يغيرو ..
الله يستر بس ..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*علاء كروت ياخد نصيبه من الكروت و ينال الصفراء
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اكتر حاجة مضحكاني صاحبكم الشوالي راجي هيثم يدرن للسودان ههههههههههه




هههههههههه كيف مع اللياقة الفى الواطاه دى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا من بله مع مهاجم ساحل العاج بعد لف بيه شمال في يمين ( مسكين يا بلة )
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مهاااااااااااااااااااااااجم مااااااااااااااااااافي يا مازدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مازدا ذبح المنتخب قبل بداية الكان بعدم اختياره مهاجم مع المنتخب و بصراحة الراجين كاريكا ديل حينتظرو كتير ده ما لاعب ذاتو خليه مهاجم كاريكا قال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمنتخب الوطني الهروب من الفضيحة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اكتب ما قاله الشوالي الغالي : ما كان ليخسر السودان لو كان يمتك قناص
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بمازدا وكابته وثلاثة مباريات وعودة مباشرة للخرطوم
فريق بنصف مهاجم صريح لا يمكن له ان ياتى بنتيجة 
لاعبى كوتفوار وبما ان جلهم فى الدوريات الاوربية كانوا يحافظون على انفسهم من الالتحامات لذا لم يقدموا الكثير 
لا ترجو شيئا من هذا المنتخب ما دام مازدا خنقه مشرفا عليه 
لك الله يا السودان
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*ظلم كرنقو
                        	*

----------

